# Quarter Round with New Carpet



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Take the quarter round off and don't put it back down.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess maybe that would be another option. The only thing is that the baseboards go directly to the floor, normally the carpet should go under the baseboard right?


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

I believe it can be done that way or butt up against it. Just like it's done in your master, right against the quarter round that was left in place.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The quarterround can stay right where it is. If they don't know how to install with it in place, find someone else. They can't be very good. I have installed for almost 40 years and the only time I ever wanted it removed is if it was put down over existing carpet and there are ways around that.


----------

